# Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?



## Annett (5. Feb. 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Mich würde mal interessieren, welche Pflanzen Ihr schon aus Teich oder Garten wieder komplett entfernt habt, weil sie zu ausbreitungsfreudig waren.

Wir haben hier beispielsweise ein "Igelkolbenproblem".
Der wuchert im Ufergraben wie verrückt und schiebt bis zu 1m lange Ausläufer, die wieder einen Ausläufer produzieren usw. usw. :shock
Viele __ Igelkolben habe ich schon aus dem Schlick entfernt und per Post "entsorgt", jedoch hatte die Mutterstaude bisher Schonfrist. Ich glaub, dieses Jahr fliegt sie da ganz raus, wenn ich die Zeit und Kraft finde. 

Im Teich dagegen ist der Igelkolben völllig ok und breitet sich nur langsam aus. 

__ Wasserminze habe ich gleich gar nicht in den Ufergraben gepflanzt, da diese bereits im Teich sehr lange Ausläufer treibt... 

Im alten Teich flog im Herbst die wuchernde "Monsterseerose"

 

  raus. Ableger hatte ich zwar hier geparkt, aber ich denke, die hat der Frost erwischt. Ist vermutlich auch besser so. 
Für diese Stelle werde ich noch Ersatz besorgen müssen.


Im Garten nerven mich vor allem die Erdbeerpflanzen. Da immer dann, wenn man mit hacken noch etwas dagegen unternehmen könnte, meine Anwesenheit auf dem Feld gewünscht war oder es regnete. So habe ich es 2009 komplett versäumt dort für Ordnung zu sorgen. 
Ich bin schon gespannt, ob ich dieses Frühjahr noch durch komme.... also mit Hacke und Spaten, wenn der Frost mal aus dem Boden raus ist. 
Ein paar Mal wuchs schon der Gedanke, den Obst- und Gemüsegarten ganz aufzugeben, weil immer dann die Zeit fehlt, wenn es wichtig ist (Frühjahr, Sommer, Herbst).
Aber das ist ja schon wieder ein anderes Thema.


----------



## axel (5. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*

Guten Morgen

Ich hab die Silberdiestel wieder aus meinem Garten verbannt . 
Ein Exemplar wurde über 2 Meter hoch . Und die Entsorgung war dann ein Problem
Den Kalifornischen Mohn hatte ich auch verbannt weil es sich zu weit ausgebreitet hatte . Der bekommt aber dies Jahr nochmal in Pflanzringen an der Straße ne Chance .
An sonsten würd ich noch gern die hohe Pflanze am rechten Bildrand mit den gelben Blüten aus dem Garten verweisen. Die haben unter der Erde Knollen dran die  ständig Ausleger unter der Erde in alle Richtungen schicken. 

 


Da hilft wohl bloß immer wieder herausreißen , die Knollen findet man nie alle .
im Boden.

lg
axel


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*

Im letzten Jahr ging es dem __ Efeu an den Kragen - mich akribisch bemüht, es mit Stumpf & Stiel zu entfernen. Wir werden sehen, ob sich die Mühen gelohnt haben.
Des weiteren haben wir mehrere einzelne Stauden einer "englischen Margerite" komplett entfernt. Sie war mehr als vermehrungsfreudig.
3 Lampenputzer, die ausgebuddelt, einzeln gerade noch in die Schubkarre passten, sind in Nachbargärten gezogen, wo es entschieden mehr Platz hat. Als junge Pflanzen wuchsen sie eher zögerlich, die letzten Jahre explodierten sie förmlich und wurden riesig.
Und dieses Jahr wird es dem Bambus an den Kragen gehen. Wir hoffen, daß er sich noch nicht auf Wanderschaft gegeben hat, wurzeltechnisch.
Im Teich.... da müssen unsere Jungpflänzchen erst mal beweisen, daß sie robust genug waren und den ersten Winter überstanden haben - da wird dieses Jahr gehegt und gepflegt... und sicherlich noch gar nichts entsorgt 
Eva-Maria


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*

aus dem Teich verbannt:

__ Wasserminze: hat sich extrem schnell überall ausgebreitet, ist ruck zuck über die Kapillarsperre gewachsen...

 und Sumpfvergissmeinnicht: hat sich bei allen anderen Pflanzen im Teich angesiedelt und diese versucht zu verdrängen ... Bildete große Wurzelballen in denen sich der Schmodder ansammelte. Durch den Wind hat es sich sogar überall im Garten breitgemacht und ich konnte immer schön meine Beete befreien.


----------



## karsten. (5. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*

Hallo

Staudenknöterich ist das Einzige was je verbannt habe

die Anderen (auch o.g.) habe ich auch so bisher im Griff  

ach  so Topinambur
ist eingesperrt .

Quecken und Distel würd ich gern "verbannen"
mfG


----------



## Christine (5. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*

Hi,

aus dem kleinen Teich hatte ich seinerzeit den __ Igelkolben verbannt, ein Dorn im Auge ist mir die __ Wasserminze. Aber sie schleicht sich immer wieder ein.

Im Garten: Scharfgarbe. Die drei, die ich gern verbannen würde, sind aber stärker als ich: Giersch, Ackerschachtelhalm und Quecke.

PS: Axel  -  das ist* Alant*, eine alte Heilpflanze. Behalt sie lieber.


----------



## CrimsonTide (5. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*

Christine,

warum ist dir die __ Wasserminze ein Dorn im Auge? Sie breitet sich zwar schnell aus, aber ich finde, das ist eine ganz schöne und unkomplizierte Pflanze.


----------



## Inken (5. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*

Jedes Jahr führe ich im Garten den gleichen Krieg, aber es ist ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen, bzw. gegen die Ackerwinde .. Sie würde ich gerne verbannen... :evil

Am Teich geht es in diesem Jahr definitiv dem __ Wasserfenchel an den Kragen. Frank hatte mich ja schon vorgewarnt, und er hat recht behalten. Das Zeug wuchs im letzten Sommer wie Teufel. Ebenso das Sumpfvergissmeinnicht. Diese beiden Kollegen werden in der kommenden Saison besonders scharf bewacht.. 


Sollten sie wieder Überhand nehmen, __ fliegen sie raus!


----------



## ron (5. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*

Hallo zusammen,

hier gibt es nur zwei Pflanzen, die nervig sind: die Kiefer und der __ Wasserpest. Ich muss jährlich aufs Dach (Grasdach) und hundert Kieferpflänzchen roden. Auf dem Dach können wir uns das nicht leisten, weil die da etwas kaputt machen auf dauer.

In Norwegen steht der Wasserpet auf der Schwarzen Liste. In manchen Seen hat der fast den Edelkrebsbestand ausgerottet. Ich habe sie leider beim umsetzen vom __ Laichkraut mit eingeschleppt. Aber diese Pflanze wieder los zu werden ist wohl eine Utopie. :evil

Die Wachstumsbedingungen sind hier so schlecht, dass wir uns vorläufig noch über Brennnessel freuen. Was wir allerdings auch angefangen haben zu begrenzen ist die wilde __ Himbeere. Aber vom ausrotten oder verbannen ist da nicht die Rede.



LG

Ron


----------



## Christine (5. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*



CrimsonTide schrieb:


> Christine,
> 
> warum ist dir die __ Wasserminze ein Dorn im Auge? Sie breitet sich zwar schnell aus, aber ich finde, das ist eine ganz schöne und unkomplizierte Pflanze.



Hi Aaron,

das stimmt schon, aber sie verdrängt mir andere, zartere Pflanzen. Bei großen Teich fällt das nicht so auf, aber bei einem so kleinen Teich wie meinem hat man ganz schnell nur noch Wasserminze. Ganz raus krieg ich sie nicht, aber sie wird heftig beschnitten. Naja - sie darf aber trotzdem blühen, weil die Insekten sie lieben. Und im 3-Bütten-Miniteich hat sie eine Bütte für sich alleine, das gefällt ihr wohl ganz gut.


----------



## CrimsonTide (5. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*

Ach, das mit dem Ausbreiten stimmt ... ich hatte sie an einer Stelle im Teich (in einem Pflanzkorb) und ein Jahr später war sie dann fast über die Hälfte am Ufer gewachsen und quer zum anderen Ufer "geflogen".

Generell muss ich aber schon sagen, dass die Minze eine der einzigen gekauften Pflanzen ist, die gewachsen ist. Die anderen sind eigentlich komplett eingegangen. Geblieben sind nur die witterungserprobten Pflanzen (__ Lilien, Gräser,...), die mir mein Vater von umliegenden Bauern mitgebracht hat ... naja, mal schauen, was nach dem Umbau noch wachsen wird


----------



## Dr.J (5. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*

Ich habe die Zitronenmelisse aus meinem Garten verbannt. Der __ Igelkolben am Teichrand ist auch bald dran. Mit dem Breitwegerich und Löwenzahn kämpfe ich noch.


----------



## maritim (5. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*

im gründe darf bei uns im garten und teich alles wachsen.
was zu üppig wächst, wird regelmäßig ein kopf kleiner gemacht.
in der extra angelegten wilden ecke, darf alles wachsen wie es möchte.

das einzige was uns nervt ist der löwenzahn im rasen und die brennersel in unseren schönen blumenbeten. diese werden von uns mit allen was uns zur verfügung steht angegriffen.


----------



## Inken (5. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*



Dr.J schrieb:


> Ich habe die Zitronenmelisse aus meinem Garten verbannt.



Die Zitronenmelisse...  völlig vergessen..

Die verbanne ich schon seit Jahren, und trotzdem finde ich sie jedes Jahr im Frühling wieder..irgendwo..


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*

Hi Axel,

ja das kenn ich auch noch, so ne Helianthus decapetalus, H. atrorubens, H. microcephalus u.a (__ Staudensonnenblume), die hohe gelbe am Bildrand ist kein Inula,  wieder loszuwerden kann langwirig werden (wenn nicht Wühlmäuse fleißig daran mitfressen:hai)

Bei mir hats monentan nur noch die "normalen" verdächtigen die ich auf den Mond schießen könnte

Giersch: nachdem er fast überall zugefolieet wurde ist die Pest plötzlich in meinem bisher verschonten Waldbeet aufgetaucht und breitet sich wieder aus - zwischen den Wurzeln der Sträucher/Bäume wo man nicht graben kann:beten)

Große Brennnessel, überall gehen Sämlinge auf, obwohl ich nie welche zum blühen kommen lasse - oder mir schmeißt laufend jemand Nesselsaatgut in den Garten (eventuell die eine Nachbarnin mit ihrer übertriebenen Ganzjahresvogelfütterung)

Geranium endressi: hat glücklicherweise letzten Winter ziemlich einem abbekommen, gab kaum noch Sämlinge


----------



## Elfriede (5. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*

Hallo zusammen,

liebend gerne würde ich Euch das Problem mit der starken Ausbreitung verschiedener Pflanzen abnehmen, bei mir wuchern die genannten Gewächse weder im Teich noch im Garten, deshalb verfolge ich Euere Erfahrungen mit Igelkolm, Minze & Co eher neidvoll.

@Axel,
Dich beneide ich besonders um die schöne Topinambur. Ich habe im Vorjahr mit Mühe eine Pflanze aufbringen können, doch die ersehnten, schmackhaften Knollen, die ich so gerne roh esse, erreichten nur die Größe von Erdnüssen und ich habe wenig Hoffnung, dass sich daraus neue Pflanzen entwickeln. Schmecken Dir die Knollen nicht oder warum sonst willst Du diese Pflanzen aus Deinem Garten verbannen? 

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## axel (5. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*

Oh Danke Elfriede 

Das ist die Pflanze die ich verbannen will !
Nur meine Knollen werden nicht so groß wie ich sie im Internet gefunden hab . Die Knollen bei mir sind auch Erdnußgroß
Ich wußte ja nicht das man die auch essen kann 
Wenn Du welche haben möchtest schicke ich Dir welche .
Aber bevor ich die verspeise stell ich nochmal ein Foto von den Knollen ein wenn der Boden aufgetaut ist . 

lg
axel


----------



## alterchen (5. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*

Hast Du noch wie was von TOPINAMBUR gehört?, deine gelbe Pflanze ist eine, mach doch mal aus den Knollen einen Kartoffelbrei !! und wirst schmecken kann man anderorts als beet bestellen, und immer frisch ernten. leider nicht sonderlich Lagerfähig.
Grüße
Alterchen
Übrigens ich baue Topinambur in 30 Liter Kübeln an, so habe ich kein problem mit der Verbreitung durch Rizome.


----------



## maritim (5. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*

hallo axel,

ulla und ich haben uns gerade in die topinambur verliebt.
bei uns haben sie platz ohne ende zum wuchern.

würde dir gerne von den topinamburknollen etwas abkaufen.
könnte aber auch andere pflanzen zum tausch anbieten.


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*

Hallo Peter, ... lass mal die Adresse rüberwachsen, dann buddel ich Dir Topinambur aus sobald der Boden offen ist. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Elfriede (6. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*

Hallo axel,

wenn die Knollen Deiner Topinambur-Pflanzen auch nicht größer sind als meine, so kann ich vielleicht doch noch hoffen, dass sie im Frühling wieder austreiben. Jedenfalls wirst Du erstaunt sein wie gut die Dinger schmecken. Du kannst sie Dir ja einmal in einem gut sortierten Gemüseladen kaufen und verkosten. Mich erinnert der Geschmack der rohen Knollen immer an Paranüsse.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (6. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*

Guten Morgen.

Das ist ja eine nette Ansammlung von verbreitungsfreudigen Pflanzen geworden. Danke. 
Einige der genannten kenne ich ebenfalls... 

Topinambur hat im alten Garten nach ca. 2 Jahren massiv die Wühlmäuse angezogen. Die Knollen waren schon so groß, dass man sie schälen und essen konnte. Roh schmecken sie ein wenig nach Kohlrabi.
Ich bin trotzdem eher froh, sie durch den "Umzug" losgeworden zu sein. Wobei auch hier auf der Koppel genug Wühler aktiv sind. 

Die winzigen Knollen bei einigen von Euch sind entweder sortenbedingt oder auf sehr schlechte Bodenverhältnisse + Wassermangel zurück zu führen. Ich tippe auf letzteres. 

Quecke, Löwenzahn, Brennesseln und Wegerich hatte ich nicht aufgeführt, da sie zwar nerven, aber eine dauerhafte Verbannung unmöglich ist = Beikraut. 
Girsch kenne ich zum Glück nur vom Namen her.


----------



## Boxerfan (6. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*

Ich führe meinen immerwährenden Krieg mit der __ Ackerwinde. Verbannt wurde bei mir Gartenschilf. Die Wurzelstöcke mußte ich mit dem Minibagger ausbuddeln.
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## karsten. (6. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*



Annett schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Quecke, Löwenzahn, Brennesseln und Wegerich hatte ich nicht aufgeführt, da sie zwar nerven, aber eine dauerhafte Verbannung unmöglich ist = Beikraut.
> Girsch kenne ich zum Glück nur vom Namen her.



wir haben da noch eine andere Art des "Verbannens"  

für (gegen) die *Quecken* haben wir uns schon lange eine Saftpresse angeschafft


> Gewöhnliche Quecke    (Agropyron repens)
> Quecke eignet sich gut zur gesamten Umstimmung des Organismus und wirkt dabei entschlackend, entwässernd und entzündungswidrig auf Magen und Darm. Durch den hohen Vitamingehalt stärkt es die Widerstandskräfte.
> Instinktsichere Hunde suchen sich Quecke gerne selbst. Das Gras ist eines der wichtigsten Heilkräuter für Hunde.
> Verwendet wird auch die Wurzel, die im zeitigen Frühjahr vor dem Austrieb der Halme geerntet wird, entweder als Presssaft (morgens und abends ½ - 1 EL unters Futter mischen) oder als Tee (1 Tl getrocknete, gepulverte Queckenwurzel mit ¼ l kaltem Wasser übergießen, langsam zum Kochen bringen und sofort abseihen. Mehrmals täglich löffelweise eingeben).Bei Hunden, die sehr viel Gras fressen und/oder Schleim erbrechen ohne dabei akut krank zu sein, lohnt sich ein Versuch, Quecke dem Futter beizumischen allemal, da es den Körper entgiftet und Säureüberschuss abbaut.
> ...






> *Löwenzahn *   (Taraxacum officinalis)
> Man empfahl seine Anwendungen bei Fieber, Durchfall, Galle- und Leberleiden. Zudem wirkt er aktivierend auf die Nieren. Sein positiver Einfluss auf das Bindegewebe und den Stoffwechsel erklären seinen Einsatz bei rheumatischen Beschwerden. 	Löwenzahn
> Für unsere Hunde machen wir uns seine blutreinigende Wirkung zumindest in Form einer Frühjahrskur zu Nutze und mischen von den jungen, frisch gepflückten Blättern täglich etwa 1 Tl breifein gehackt unter das Futter. Außerdem kann man bei Hunden, die unter Juckreiz leiden, einen Versuch mit der Verabreichung von Löwenzahnpresssaft machen. Auch die Wurzel findet Verwendung. Sie gräbt man jedoch am Besten im Herbst aus. Die Wurzeln werden gründlich gesäubert, der Länge nach gespalten und an einem luftigen Ort zum Trocknen aufgehängt. Vor dem Verfüttern werden sie kleingeschnitten und mit Hilfe einer Getreide- oder Kaffeemühle pulverisiert.
> 
> ...


 Quelle:

*Brennesseln * kommen bei uns in den Wildkräutersalat 
und die Samen in helle Soßen ,Salate ,Suppen, Quark , Kartoffelbrei 
Sie sondern ein unvergeichlich schmackhaftes Öl ab .


*Wegerich*

*Girsch*

bis auf Quecken wird es bei uns regelmäßig knapp an Wildkräutern 


bei Topinambur sind wir von den "kleinen Roten" jetzt auf die "fetten Gelben" umgestiegen   

schönes WE


----------



## Teicher (6. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*

Hallo Ron, Ich bin zwar a bissel spät dran aber was sollts.  Ich melde mich wegen dein __ Wasserpest.  Soviel ich gehört hab,  geht das zeug nach 'ne paar jahre wieder ein.  Normalerweis so bald sich der teich eingependelt hat.  Schade um des zeug.  Weil es 'ne sehr guter Sauerstoff spender ist.
Gruss aus Franken
Jimmy


----------



## Christine (6. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*



Annett schrieb:


> Girsch kenne ich zum Glück nur vom Namen her.



Hi Annett,

das lässt sich ändern, ich schick Dir gerne eine Tüte voll! Übrigens schmeckt er ganz gut, ich verwende ihn wie Blattspinat.


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*

Wer Anfang 2002 aufmerksam TV geschaut hat konnte im WDR eine ganze Sendung über das Thema Wildkräuter und deren Verwendung sehen. 
Wie üblich hat das Team von Jean Pütz den HobbyTip 328 zu der Sendung gegen Rückumschlag zugesendet. 
Heutzutage hat ja jeder Internet und kann ganz bequem dort nachschauen und viele Rezepte für Löwenzahn und Co finden. http://www.jean-puetz.net/images/tipps/download/HT_328.PDF

Ich finde sehr lesenswert. 

Guten Appetit wünscht 
Wuzzel


----------



## ron (6. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*

Hallo zusammen,



> Hallo Ron, Ich bin zwar a bissel spät dran aber was sollts. Ich melde mich wegen dein __ Wasserpest. Soviel ich gehört hab, geht das zeug nach 'ne paar jahre wieder ein. Normalerweis so bald sich der teich eingependelt hat. Schade um des zeug. Weil es 'ne sehr guter Sauerstoff spender ist.
> Gruss aus Franken
> Jimmy



 Herzlichen Dank für den Tip. Wäre wirklich schön den los zu werden. Wegen dem Sauerstoff mach ich mir keine Sorgen. Ich habe einen natürlichen Zulauf in den Teich und ausserdem wächst sehr viel unter Wasser. Vor allem Blasenkraut.

Mir ist noch mal eine Site in den Kopf gekommen nachdem ich die Antworten von Wuzzel und Karsten gelesen habe:

http://www.liberherbarum.com/IndexS03.htm

Aber ich bezweifle, dass da etwas zu Tiermedizin drinsteht. 



Ron


----------



## Annett (7. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*

Hallo Ron,

ich weiß ja nicht, wie nährstoffreich das immer wieder frisch zufließende Wasser ist und wie es um den Boden Eures Teiches in Bezug auf die Nährstoffe bestellt ist.
__ Wasserpest wuchert nur, solange sie genügend Nährstoffe findet. In richtig gebauten, geschlossenen Teichen nimmt der, unter Umständen zu Beginn, hohe Nährstoffgehalt meist mit den Jahren ab, weil man immer wieder Pflanzenreste entsorgt und nicht (nur wenig) füttert.
Deshalb verschwindet die Wasserpest meist in deutschen Teichen... außerdem haben Koi und Goldis sie zum fressen gern. 

Bei mir wächst sie nur im jährlich nachgedüngten Seeroseneimer und selbst dort hat sie kein sattes Grün, sondern eher ein gräuliches Grün. Gesund sieht sie so jedenfalls nicht aus. 

@Else
Schick Dein Care-Paket mal lieber zu Karsten. Ich mache dann auch bald eins fertig, wenn ich die Unkräuter unter dem Schnee finde und ohne Spitzhacke aus dem Boden bekomme. 2


----------



## karsten. (7. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*

Hallo
unsere Nachbarn   (wenn wir mal welche haben...... :freu)

schaun schon :shock komisch wenn wir mit der Salatschüssel durch den Garten ziehen 
__ Gänseblümchen , Girsch , Knospen und Blätter vom Löwenzahn , Brennnessel , Vogelmiere, __ Birken-o.Ginkolaub ,Kapuzinerkresse ,Tripmadam uvm.

zum Schluss bleibt englischer Rasen  

hat jemand ein Rezept für Rasenschnitt  ? 

mfG


----------



## Christine (7. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*



karsten. schrieb:


> hat jemand ein Rezept für Rasenschnitt  ?



Hallo Karsten,

Rasenschnitt muss man vor dem Verzehr veredeln. Entweder *hierdurch* oder *hierdurch*...


----------



## ron (8. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*

Hallo Karsten;

du könntest auch deinen Rasen veredeln:
1. grossflächig dick Pappe oder alte Karten (damit die __ Würmer den Weg finden) drauf
2. im Abstand von 40 cm ein Loch geschlagen mit einem spitzem Holzstück
3. in jedem Loch eine gekeimte Knolle (Kart-offel)
4. locker aber dick Rasenschnitt drauf
5. die fertige Knollen mit Zwiebeln und Sahne mit Käse überbacken (gerne Gruyere)
6. mit frischen Kräuter, z.B. __ Gänseblümchen, garnieren und
7. mit einem guten Rotwein servieren

Mann wird dich lieben 

Und nie wieder Rasen mähen 



LG

Ron


----------



## ron (8. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*

Hallo Annett,

das zufliessende Wasser ist schon sehr nahrungsarm. Aber der Boden enthält viel Organisches. Wenn ich dieses Forum früher kennengelernt hätte, hätte ich das anders gemacht. Gleichzeitig wollte ich gerne die natürliche Verhältnisse schaffen. Und sehr viel wächst da eben auch. Nicht nur __ Wasserpest.

Angeblich soll man die Essen können. Wenn jemand ein Rezept hat... Huhu Karsten?

LG

Ron


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*

Moin Karsten,

__ Bachbunge, __ Wasserlinsen, __ Wasserminze und __ Brunnenkresse aus dem Teich gehören auch noch in einen Wildsalat. 

MfG Frank


----------



## Elfriede (8. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*

auch Portulak schmeckt herrlich und ist sehr gesund.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## karsten. (8. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Moin Karsten,
> 
> __ Bachbunge, __ Wasserlinsen, __ Wasserminze und __ Brunnenkresse aus dem Teich gehören auch noch in einen Wildsalat.
> 
> MfG Frank



habichdochnichtmehr


----------



## Conny (9. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*



karsten. schrieb:


> habichdochnichtmehr



 ich könnte vll im Sommer ein Paket auf die Reise schicken  Du würdest einen Teil wieder erkennen 

Die einzigen Pflanzen, die ich verbannt habe, sind meine __ Taglilien ( und das auch nur wegen der Lilienkäfer, die leider Niemand zum Fressen gern hat.
Aus dem Rasen entferne ich (sehr zum Leidwesen der Nachbarn) nur den Spitz- oder Breit- oder Sonswie- Wegerich.
Mit Girsch habe ich ein Stillhalteabkommen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*



Conny schrieb:


> wegen der Lilienkäfer, die leider Niemand zum Fressen gern hat..



Hi Conny,

bei mir sind die roten Viecher hervoragende Düngetabletten für meine Carnivoren (da quicken dann die Venusfliegenfallen und __ Schlauchpflanzen:hai1)

MfG Frank


----------



## Conny (9. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*

 DAS ist DIE Idee Frank  auf die hätte ich auch selber kommen können


----------



## karsten. (9. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*

Hallo

noch ein Klassiker !

ich habe heuer die letzte meiner Agaven (nach 25 Jahren )






erfrieren lassen.................


ich hätte neue Türen gebraucht...... und selbst mit Trage und zu Zweit
war es Ende der Fahnenstange   

un Tschüss oops


----------



## Annett (9. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*

Hallo.

Denkt bitte daran, dass es einige "Wasserminzen" gibt, die man besser nicht essen sollte. 
Im Zweifelsfall lieber stehen lassen.


----------



## Torsten. Z (10. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*



Dr.J schrieb:


> Ich habe die Zitronenmelisse aus meinem Garten verbannt. Der __ Igelkolben am Teichrand ist auch bald dran. Mit dem Breitwegerich und Löwenzahn kämpfe ich noch.



Wenn es soweit ist sag bescheid, ich würde gerne ein paar Ableger vom Igelkolben nehmen.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Annett (10. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*

Hallo Torsten.

Gegen Portoerstattung hätte ich im Frühjahr mit Sicherheit auch noch __ Igelkolben abzugeben, falls die von Jürgen nicht reichen. 
Vielleicht bekomme ich ihn ja aus dem Ufergraben entfernt.


----------



## allegra (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen habt Ihr verbannt?*

Hallo, ich hatte für unseren alten Teich mal ein Töpfchen mit so einem Schachtelhalmgras gekauft.....ein Teufelszeug! nur 15-30cm hoch und wie ein Geflechteppich. Hat alles durchwurzelt , auch aus dem Teich raus und erstickt alles andere. Das würde ich nie wieder pflanzen!
Wir mussten es großflächig abtragen und in der Müll/ bzw Biotonne entsorgen. Und auch heute kommt es in bestimmten Erdschichten wieder hoch - wir entfernen jedes Würzelchen ;-).

LG
Allegra


----------

